# Which kernel for rooted stock?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

If I have decided to just run a stock rooted rom, what is my best bet for overclocking it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

That all depends on whether or not you intend to run a stock rooted rom based on the 605.9 or the 605.19 OTA. I prefer 605.9 based stock rooted roms because of there being more kernel options available and because the changes from .9 to .19 weren't earth-shattering enough to warrant the use of .19 over .9 IMO. For 605.9 based stock rooted roms, imoseyon's 5.20 gingerbread sense kernel, ziggy's 110511-2341 zztest sense kernel, or jdkoreclipse's jdkernel 1.05 work well for overclocking. For a .19 stock rooted rom, imoseyon's 6.2.0 dev13 kernel is about the only option.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been running GingerBreadRock .19 since it was released and imoseyon's 6.2.0 kernel, as well. Overclock to 1.4Ghz. Under clock with screen off. Great battery life and very little lag. Been wanting to try some of the ICS ROMs, but I'm so spoiled by the stability of my current setup. If it ain't broke....


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

anyone have the link for the kernel all the other links seem to be broken

also other ways to speed up the stock rom would be nice


----------

